# You Like Mega Cabs?



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Adding to the new truck rumor mill...

_From someone who saw it in person: "In Sport and Laramie trim levels, it even has a stitched dash that you'd swear is leather! Think new Super Duty in terms of style and sophistication. It has a coil sprung rear axle for a better ride with the same payload capacity. 375 hp from the new 5.7 Hemi, with better mileage. No more Mega Cab; traditional, quad, and four-door crew cab now. Crew cab has a 5 foot 3 inch bed, built into the sides and accessed from outside the bed are two locking, waterproof, hinged access doors to 8 cubic feet of storage on each side of the bed. The look is evolutionary; same grill, but canted inwards toward the bottom like the Charger. The hood bows down towards the headlights more now, so it's more sleek but still has the unmistakeable Ram-ness to it."_

Source: Allpar.com

-CC


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

sounds cool.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

A 5 foot 3 inch bed? That's virtually useless. Wonder what on earth the engineers at Dodge are thinking. I also wonder why they aren't using the 6.1 Hemi in the new truck. Things that make you go hmmm....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

JimWilson said:


> A 5 foot 3 inch bed? That's virtually useless. Wonder what on earth the engineers at Dodge are thinking. I also wonder why they aren't using the 6.1 Hemi in the new truck. Things that make you go hmmm....


I agree. That's like buying a Tundra or a Titan andf calling it a "work" truck.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> A 5 foot 3 inch bed? That's virtually useless. Wonder what on earth the engineers at Dodge are thinking. I also wonder why they aren't using the 6.1 Hemi in the new truck. Things that make you go hmmm....


I agree. That's like buying a Tundra or a Titan andf calling it a "work" truck.









Regards, Glenn[/quote]

Hmmm...my Tundra _WORKS_ just fine! Hauls everything I need it to, on all terrain, wet or dry, in all weather, in a full-sized 8' bed, plenty of torque, plenty of pay-load, 100% reliability, AND in comfort & style. And, on 23 acres with some serious landscaping (just at home)...it's called on to do alot of serious hauling! Yup, the Tundra WORKS just fine!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> A 5 foot 3 inch bed? That's virtually useless. Wonder what on earth the engineers at Dodge are thinking. I also wonder why they aren't using the 6.1 Hemi in the new truck. Things that make you go hmmm....


I agree. That's like buying a Tundra or a Titan andf calling it a "work" truck.









Regards, Glenn[/quote]

Hmmm...my Tundra _WORKS_ just fine! Hauls everything I need it to, on all terrain, wet or dry, in all weather, in a full-sized 8' bed, plenty of torque, plenty of pay-load, 100% reliability, AND in comfort & style. And, on 23 acres with some serious landscaping (just at home)...it's called on to do alot of serious hauling! Yup, the Tundra WORKS just fine!
[/quote]
You tell 'em wolfie!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Is this the kind of bed length you are talking about Glenn?

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/10/23/sema-20...-dodge-ram-bft/

-CC


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Well if that is true, sure am glad I grabbed my Mega Cab this year. 5" 3" bed will be useless for towing. That will sure drive a bunch of people to Chevy and Ford for towing fifth wheels


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

webeopelas said:


> Well if that is true, sure am glad I grabbed my Mega Cab this year. 5" 3" bed will be useless for towing. That will sure drive a bunch of people to Chevy and Ford for towing fifth wheels


I'm with you! The Mega Cab is one of the main reasons why we got ours...
Oh, and that it's a really cool looking truck too


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Well if that is true, sure am glad I grabbed my Mega Cab this year. 5" 3" bed will be useless for towing. That will sure drive a bunch of people to Chevy and Ford for towing fifth wheels


I'm with you! The Mega Cab is one of the main reasons why we got ours...
Oh, and that it's a really cool looking truck too








[/quote]

And now its a classic. Who knew?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Is this the kind of bed length you are talking about Glenn?
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2007/10/23/sema-20...-dodge-ram-bft/
> 
> -CC


That would definitely do it!

Oh and Wolfie, I'm just poking fun, no harm intended, I just know how sensitive all you Tundra/Titan owners are about your trucks capabilities.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I like the idea of the waterproof boxes on the outside/underside of the bed. Dodge did that years ago if anyone remembers and I loved it, what a great idea. But a 5'3" bed???? come on, stretch it out to at least 6' for a glide type 5er hitch.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks are just that. They should up the payload because the Mega Cab was way short in a diesel, 4x4 setup. Then you add coil springs that may ride nicer but do sag quicker then leafs. Then a 5'3" bed. Seems to me they are talking about a 1/2 ton and that is giving them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> Well if that is true, sure am glad I grabbed my Mega Cab this year. 5" 3" bed will be useless for towing. That will sure drive a bunch of people to Chevy and Ford for towing fifth wheels


I'll second that! I'm so glad I begged and pleaded, I mean made a convincing arguement to my loving wife that we needed to step up to a diesel so we could enjoy more time in the mountains. We bought our mega cab diesel with the intention of one day upgrading to ob 5'r. Like you I'm glad we didn't wait.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm not sure what make of pu I have been seeing all week here in Colorado along the interstate. I have been seeing 3 of em towing various trailers all week, from 20 foot to 30 foot. The trucks are totally 100% bagged(covered in a bra stuff).

I took a pic with my phone of one without the trailer. I am having a problem saving pics from my computer right now, so if any wants to post it for me, pm me, and I'll email it to ya. I took the pic out the front windshield of my semi, so there are a few bugs on the windshield. lol

From the descriptions above, this truck is a dodge or maybe a new titan.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

After reading thisCLICK
The truck I seen was not a Dodge. I hear Nissan will have a new model in 09, Looked something like a nissan.

Ford has a new model 09 too, but this didnt look fordish.

Also Dodge is going to different designs for 1500 models than 2500 and up models, same as Ford.

So the truck Curtis is talking about is a 1500 model.

If you want your hemi to run, just put a turbo on it.. they are making 500 ponies pretty easy with a turbo upgrade. They say the tranny is hanging in there pretty good even with 500 hp.

Carey


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> A 5 foot 3 inch bed? That's virtually useless. Wonder what on earth the engineers at Dodge are thinking. I also wonder why they aren't using the 6.1 Hemi in the new truck. Things that make you go hmmm....


I agree. That's like buying a Tundra or a Titan andf calling it a "work" truck.









Regards, Glenn[/quote]

Hmmm...my Tundra _WORKS_ just fine! Hauls everything I need it to, on all terrain, wet or dry, in all weather, in a full-sized 8' bed, plenty of torque, plenty of pay-load, 100% reliability, AND in comfort & style. And, on 23 acres with some serious landscaping (just at home)...it's called on to do alot of serious hauling! Yup, the Tundra WORKS just fine!
[/quote]

mine does what i need also and it does it with an 8' bed!


----------

